# After 7 months...



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

Well after 7 months and various changes to the tank my foray into planted tanks finally seems to be settling in like I want it to. With a lot of trials and tribulations I have finally found a fert and lighting schedule that works.

20 gallon long
Pressurized CO2
65 CP for 8 hours
45 T5HO for 3 hours
Eheim 2231
Eco-complete substrate

Flourish ferts using charts for 12 gallon

Sorry the pictures are not that great...

From right to left in the back...

Cardinal plant
Wendetti red
Java Fern
Apongeton
Vals

From right to left in the foreground...

Micro sword
Anubis nana
Christmas moss

As far as the wildlife

6 celestial pearls
6 ember tetras
4 georgettae tetras
4 green neons
4 cherry shrimp
2 orange shrimp
2 otos
2 olive snails
2 amano shrimp
1 peacock gudgeon
1 sparkling gourami
1 shrimp that never stays the same color so I have no clue what it is.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Your scape looks GREAT! I like how it slope from left to right. How did you get the different heights on the micro-sword? Is that by trimming or by sloping the substrate?

-Dave


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's nice. Your plants look really happy.


----------



## Tobias (Apr 8, 2007)

davemonkey said:


> Your scape looks GREAT! I like how it slope from left to right. How did you get the different heights on the micro-sword? Is that by trimming or by sloping the substrate?
> 
> -Dave


Some of it is the slope but most of it was a fight with black beard algae awhile ago that caused me to trim down the front some because it was worse up front. I liked the look so I kept up with it.


----------



## Veloth (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice looking tank.


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

nice job


----------

